# Milk white colour not 'popping'



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Occasionally I enjoy the odd flatty with a touch of latte art, however when i'm pouring my milk I find it to have a layer of foam on top of the milk in the jug. When I pour said milk into my shot and attempt any sort of art I find it takes a very long time to get that bright white colour in the cup, by this time the cup is basically filled and there is no time to do any art. Does anyone have any idea what i'm doing wrong, it must be my texturing skills but how should I improve? Aerate less texture more? Vice versa? Just texture? Someone help me out please.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm no expert t but it sounds like you are stretching the milk for too long giving you too much foam but how close do you get the jug spout to the milk? Are you getting beige then the nice white?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Yep you're probably stretching too long and getting more of a cappuccino style milk, a flat white needs just a little foam. Also you have to swirl the milk jug properly to mix the foam and liquid together before pouring. The mixture in the jug will get a nice glossy surface.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

like


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys, I'll give it a try tomorrow morning as I've definitely consumed enough caffeine for today!


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

I like that thermometer in the jug in the video wonder where you buy them from ?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Django57 said:


> I like that thermometer in the jug in the video wonder where you buy them from ?


It's this one, I've got it directly from them


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Apologies Stanic for not replying i couldn't find the thread , they look great i'll see if i can get them on Amazon thanks .


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Basically what you are doing is pouring the milk in too fast so the pour is making the milk sink below the surface of the espresso without 'clinging' on to it. Slow your milk pour to as slow a steady stream as you can then keep the same flow and get the jug spout really damn close.


----------

